# Allergic reaction to probiotic or enzymes?



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello. So, I've just started my very first probiotic, and simultaneously my very first digestive enzyme supplements about 6 or so days ago. I believe they're both helping, so I don't want to stop, however, I feel that I'm having an allergic reaction to one or the other... more than likely the enzymes.

I've been feeling very lethargic, very drowsy, and very slightly dizzy. I'm having minor chest pains, and a very minor burn in my throat. Has anyone else experienced this, or know what may be causing it?

The probiotic I've started is GutPro from Organic3. They're supposed to be pure probiotics, no additives. It's a powder. I'm not sure how they're created however.

These are the ingredients:


Lactobacillus plantarum
Lactobacillus gasseri
Lactobacillus salivarius
Bifidobacterium bifidum
Bifidobacterium infantis
Bifidobacterium longum
Bifidobacterium breve
Bifidobacterium lactis

The digestive enzymes I've tried are Source Naturals Daily Essentail Enzymes:

Supplement Facts for 500 mg Capsule

Serving Size: 1 Capsule

Amount

%DV

Essential Enzymes™ Blend Yielding:

500 mg

*To break down protein:*

Vegetal Analog of Pancreatin

28,625 FCC

Acid-Stable Protease

785 FCC

*To break down fats:*

Lipase

375 FCC

*To break down carbohydrates:*

_alpha_-Amylase

630 FCC

Amyloglucosidase

2 FCC

*To break down fiber:*

Cellulase

100 FCC

Hemicellulase

325 FCC

*To break down milk sugar:*

Lactase

40 FCC

*Other Ingredients:* gelatin (capsule), calcium sulfate anhydrous, stearic acid, silica, and magnesium stearate.

I've tried both capsule, and opening the capsule and sprinkling it on my food.

I've also tried Rainbow Light's Enzymes...

Supplement Facts

Serving Size 1 Capsule

Amount Per Serving

% DV

Plant-Source Enzymes

86 mg​
*​
Amylase

3,000 DU​
*​
Glucoamylase

7 AGU​
*​
Lipase

60 LU​
*​
Protease

7,500 HUT​
*​
Invertase

100 SU​
*​
Malt diastase

243 DP​
*​
Cellulase

200 CU​
*​
Bromelain

39,800 PU​
*​
Lactase

100 ALU​
*​
Papain

38,870 PU​
*​
Digestive Food & Herb Blend

135 mg​
*​
Green Papaya

30 mg​
*​
Apple Pectin

30 mg​
*​
Ginger [rhizome]

20 mg​
*​
Turmeric [rhizome]

15 mg​
*​
Fennel [seed]

15 mg​
*​
Sea Vegetable Complex

15 mg​
*​
(Bladderwrack, Nori, Wakame)

Peppermint [herb]

10 mg​
*​
*Daily Value (DV) not established.

*Other Ingredients*: microcrystalline celulose, beet root fiber, magnesium stearate. Capsule: modified vegetable cellulose, water.

I've read about a "die off" stage, but I don't believe that to be the case.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Probiotics cause a die off of the bad bacteria. The bad bacteria release endotoxins which your liver works to clean out of your system. Make sure for one you are drinking lots of water to help your liver do its job. It is not uncommon for this die off to make you feel weak, lethargic and flu-like. Its because the die off is larger than your liver can handle all at once. Usually it takes time fir the body to get used to the new good bugs and to clean out the bad ones.

However it looks like you are taking wuite the concoction if things. I would try a different probiotic. One strain of a good bacteria verses a pile of them. It could be that maybe sone of the good ones are fighting each other.

Have you tried tuzen? Or align? These teo are developed for ibs sufferers and are one strain.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi. I've actually been taking the same probiotics daily since I made this post. I'm not sure it was the probiotic causing the lethargy. I've noticed that I become very lethargic after I eat... so I think my body is just being overworked. This started happening after I became ill with new symptoms several weeks ago... it wasn't common for me, so I attributed it to the probiotics or enzymes. I'm still unsure whether or not it's the enzymes, but I'm not sure I want to stop taking them just yet.

I've been adding / alternating new probiotics the last few days. I took an Enzymatic Pearl Acidophilus as well as a powdered Acidophilus, also eating very very small amounts of raw sauerkraut.

But, I do have a feeling my liver isn't working properly. This isn't unusual, since the drug that gave me IBS symptoms, Accutane, causes liver and pancreas damage... so, you could be right, and the toxins are not being properly flushed. Very difficult to self-diagnose so much.

I'm taking:

Probiotics (Gutpro / Enzymatic Pearls / Acidphilus powder (alternating days) / rarely S. Boulardii capsules)
digestive enzymes with meals
HCL with pepsin capsules with meals
Taurine (I'm hoping this helps with liver problems)
and Colostrum.

I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting something.

I have a bottle of L-Glutamine powder, but I'm holding off, because I've read it's not a good idea for those with poorly functioning livers.

I also want to find a good easy to digest / absorb multivitamin.

Oh, I'm also trying to get ahold of some kefir grains. I've been in touch with someone I found on Craigslist, but they're very busy, so they haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Laurel S said:


> Please, in the interest of your health, do not buy health-related products from a private individual unless you can be 100% certain that they have not been tampered with. It is much better to purchase your items and have them shipped directly from a manufacturer or from a store.
> 
> Shaklee has awesome probiotics, prebiotics, and multi-vitamins (along with many other amazing health products). Shaklee's protein and vitamin/mineral/probiotic have allowed me to overcome my IBS and live my life again - and they are backed by a 100% satisfaction guarantee (no risk of wasted money)! You can search for a distributor in your area or I would love to help you out first-hand if you are interested in hearing more and creating a foundation to help you feel your best again.
> 
> Good luck and to your health!


Hi. Are you referring to the Kefir grains? That is the only thing that I've picked up from an individual, and from what I've been reading, it's the best way to obtain them. The store bought packaged Kefir grains are apparently not the same, and won't last more than a few batches.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

So far so good. I'm not sure it's helping, but it tastes great, and I don't seem to be having adverse reactions, so that's a plus. I've been having so little of it, and I end up craving more throughout the day, good stuff, but I'm trying not to overdo it.


----------

